

CodePen - A Community for Front-End Developers - uptown
http://codepen.io/

======
maxw3st
Codepen seems to be a great update/alternative to JSFiddle. The interface is
intuitive and beautifully laid out. I don't use Apple products or Webkit as
primary design tools, but for those who do CodePen is a great testing tool for
code.

